# Greatest dams?



## lilbitofsunshine (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm trying to learn as much as possible about influential Goldens past and present. Sires get a lot of recognition for their offspring, but I strongly feel a great bitch is just as important. I'm interested in reading about those dams who were consistently excellent producers and impacted the breed for the better.

What bitches do you feel were exceptional producers and WHY? (I apologize if this has been touched on lately, I searched for a similar thread but couldn't find one)


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Aruba! I am still amazed at 11/11 in her one litter all were shown and finished. Amazing and beautiful. 

Pedigree: BISS BIS Am Can CH Amberac's Asterling Aruba OD SDHF

I don't really know many other females, just like you said- studs can have many more offspring in a lifetime and become more well known.

If you go to k9data and type in OD (outstanding dam) and a suffix, you can see some of the bitches that were obviously influential since they have OD.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Aruba was the one I was thinking of too. I'm sure the more experienced folks will be able to chime in. I know Jessica (sammydog) has been researching pedigrees a lot recently....I'm sure she'll have a few if she sees this thread.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Have you ever been to this site? 
Top Producing Golden Retriever Sires and Dams


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

That's a cool site.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I guess it all depends what is meant by "great".

I don't know much about this, but I think that Ch. Cloverdale Twin Beau D's Joy OD SDHF was a very important dam to the golden retriever world. She was the #1 Bitch in 1981. Was the first female golden to win a BIS since the 1950's, and she was the foundation for Twin Beau D. 

She produced Am/Can Ch Twin-Beau-D Nautilus Seastar OD which was the foundation for Nautilus, and she produced the foundations for Edgehill, Horizon, Irongate and many other lines.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Am CH Bargellos Golly G's Louise CDX, SH, TD, MX, AXJ, RN, WCX, VCX, OD . . .

Am. Can. CH Twin-Beau-D Nautilus Seastar OD - more than 25 champions


----------



## lilbitofsunshine (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes, Aruba was beautiful, and wow, a very impressive offspring list! A consistent producer of champions, exactly what I was talking about. Many of her offspring are themselves outstanding sires/dams. 

The other dogs mentioned are exceptional also, I'm enjoying researching them - keep 'em coming!



Loisiana said:


> Have you ever been to this site?
> Top Producing Golden Retriever Sires and Dams


Love this, thank you so much for the link!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It's got to be Aruba. I'm not exactly up on my knowledge of top goldens in conformation, but I do recognize her name behind a lot of great dogs. 

The other one I grew up loving was Meadowpond Angelic Abbey. But that's more to do with me looking through my big golden retriever book and seeing her name and pictures in all of the events. She was a busy girl. 

Here's more on her -
http://www.wynwoodgoldenretrievers.com/index.asp?ID=31


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Aruba was so beautiful. I think she looks like my Selka (who was a boy who looked like and thought he was a girl) : )


----------



## lilbitofsunshine (Feb 5, 2011)

"The other one I grew up loving was Meadowpond Angelic Abbey"
Thanks for sharing her link, very impressive!



Ljilly28 said:


> Am CH Bargellos Golly G's Louise CDX, SH, TD, MX, AXJ, RN, WCX, VCX, OD . . .
> 
> Am. Can. CH Twin-Beau-D Nautilus Seastar OD - more than 25 champions


These girls sure put out a lot of pups with what it takes to title in conf/working (well and with owners willing to put in the resources to accomplish such things)

Lotsa nice working titles produced by Am CH Bargellos Golly G's Louise CDX, SH, TD, MX, AXJ, RN, WCX, VCX, OD
Offspring of Am CH Bargellos Golly G's Louise CDX, SH, TD, MX, AXJ, RN, WCX, VCX, OD

And Seastar with many conf champions (bred to littermate brothers for 2 of her litters, be interesting to take the time to compare the 2 litters)
Offspring of Am. Can. CH Twin-Beau-D Nautilus Seastar OD

Thanks for sharing guys! I'm enjoying looking them up.


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

Ch Pebwin Razzle Dazzle JH SDHF OD

Produced 2 Outstanding offspring...Mulder & his sister Scully, both of whom have offspring that are well on their way to being outstanding as well.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I know that I would love to have a puppy decending from one of these girls

Am. CH. Elysian's Dubl Your Pleasure UDT MH ** WCX VCX OD
BIS CH. Elysian's Lil Leica Reprint UD TD MH WCX VCX SDHF (OD)BISS

Soupy is pretty awesome in producing a whole litter of OTCH: Belvedere's Duck Soup

CHGoodtimes Run For The Roses OD


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You are so right that it is harder to think of the girls as producers right of the top of your head. I think of Asterling's Tahiti Sweetie and Brasdor's Razzl Dazzl as two really important girls in different ways, but I am not sure if it bc of who they were or what they produced. Time for some research.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

A very significant pairing in Golden Retrievers in the field lines was between Yankee's Smoke'n Red Devil and Windbreakers Razzmatazz. Nearly half of all MH or AA goldens since the first Red Devil-Razz breeding go back to them. Razz was only bred to Red Devil, but they repeated the breeding a few times.

Pedigree: FC Windbreakers Razzmatazz OD

Flip is a greatgrandson of their son, Mighty Mo.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> You are so right that it is harder to think of the girls as producers right of the top of your head. I think of Asterling's Tahiti Sweetie and Brasdor's Razzl Dazzl as two really important girls in different ways, but I am not sure if it bc of who they were or what they produced. Time for some research.


I would say that Brasdor's Razzl Dazzl was important for what she did *and *what she produced. She was NAFTCH and FTCH, and prduced 6 FTCH (3 of those AFTCH, and 1 also FC) as well as as 4 NAHRA Master Hunters. These dogs formed the backbone of a number of significant working kennels still breeding today.

In terms of her own performance she was FTCH and NAFTCH at only 3 years old, and had 50 aa points. She won a double header (Open and Am at the same trial), and was still on her game enough to win at 10 1/2 yo!


----------

